# Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackplate



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

john, where in melbourne are you setting up? i work in melb, and would like to come by and introduce myself sometime....


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

Definitely! My shop is located on Dow Rd., which is off of John Rhodes Rd., that runs between 192 and Eau gallie right next to 95... 

I sent you my cell # and exact address in PM 

Later!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

Nice work biscuit.
Is that jackplate adjustable?
Very nice work on the tm mount.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

All I can see is 9 red X's.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

Nevermind...I can see the pic's now!! LOL


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*



> Nice work biscuit.
> Is that jackplate adjustable?
> Very nice work on the tm mount.


Hey Tate! Yep, the plate is adjustable... it is set up as a "lightweight" deal, with weight the major factor, NOT on-the-water adjustability.... howeve,r with a wrench, you can remove the index bolts, and slide the whole motor up or down easily. The jackplate in those pics is on the lowest setting. It can go about 6 inches higher than that if needed... i forgot the exact travel, as it has been literally about 2 years since i've even thought about the specs of these plates. 

And thanks for the compliments on the TM... it was a fun little deal... i just wish i had more time with it, but it still turned out great!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

Looks like the same jackplate that came from the first gladesmens, did you make those?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

Uncool!


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

Uncool?

Man, people are so quick to judge.....  hehe... no, i am not trying to take credit for someone elses work... but thanks for the concern 



ORLgheenoer: Why YES, it IS in fact the first jackplate design that came with the ECC Gladesmans (aka RPI Marine Jackplate), and yes, i did make them for ECC back in the day...  

This happened to be one that i had left over [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

cool.

at least it made it out in one piece ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

speaking of jack plates, i just ordered me an electric tsg jackplate today. [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=rockin.gif] 

by the way, i like that mount for the trolling motor. sweet. i need a new one of those.


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Some fab work today... trolling mount & jackpl*

Can always make another  PM if interested.


----------

